# Star fruit



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

The kids and I like to try new and exotic fruit from the store. We recently purchased star fruit. I have been looking them up online, and there were some articles that said that they pose a health risk for patients with renal problems. No one in the family have renal problems, but is there anything else we should know? Are they safe for kids to eat?


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

They are safe for kids to eat. They have just a bit of acidity. We gobble them up at my house, skin and all.

Yum!


----------

